# Repairing cracked plastic bumper?



## jazzy2010 (Aug 4, 2010)

Someone run into my daughter's astra (hit and run). Plastic rear bumper is cracked at the top edge, see pic. I intend to remove the bumper this week to see if it is an easy repair. Are there any magic products that someone can recommend for this kind of damage?


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Google plastic welding, that should tell you everything you would need to know to fix this. It can be done in its most basic form simply using a soldering iron.

Sutty.


----------



## jazzy2010 (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks for that information.
If I do not go down the plastic welding route, how good are those plastic epoxy filler/pastes? I don't think that the cracked section is under much stress.


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

Get it properly plastic welded or else it'll split and ruin all the work which has gone in to it after such as the filling and painting. Melting it back together with a soldering iron doesn't really work either unless you use a filler rod, it will look OK but lack any strength at all.


----------



## salim (Apr 13, 2013)

Plastiweld, any body shop can do it or will call someone in. If you patch the area it will crack or even worsen. Bumpers are designed to flex, the area is not stressed but any weight or movement will make it crack again.


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

I personally wouldn't repair it if you came to me. It's a wired place that will actually take a bit off stress being so on the edge a high risk of it cracking again.

It would probably be cheaper to get a 2nd bumper and that painted aswell.


----------



## jazzy2010 (Aug 4, 2010)

OK point taken about getting a second hand bumper. Tidy second hand bumpers go for around £150, it's a similar price for spraying the bumper (cannot find one the same colour anywhere), so it's going to cost around £300.

Thought it may be a relatively simple job using those plastic epoxy pastes and mesh, which unfortunately doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## Mike! (Jul 3, 2010)

If you're going to repair it make sure you stop drill it!


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

Don't relegate fixing it! That's a very easy repair and no problems in terms of strength or breaking etc.. So long as it's done properly.

Personally I'd not even consider replacing the bumper for such a tiny amount of damage however I think I have a fix it mindset as parts are incredibly hard to find in my part of the world.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

id have a go at gluing it , but use a proper trade spec glue not something from the high street , key up the back off it and you can repair mesh that you work into the repair to add strength

used to use innotec brand at work years ago , unsure what the latest good stuff is


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2015)

Ed shows you how :thumb:....


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Fusor ?


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Teroson 9225sf is what we use for plastic repairs.


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

I use a inotec one with a mesh gauze sort of thing you put on the back but still wouldn't recommend it for that. You would have to be so careful with it not twisting whilst it was being painted or fitted.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Shame its not a MK2 Mondeo, there is special ducktape for there bumpers


----------



## peterboy (Jun 19, 2013)

Andyb0127 said:


> Teroson 9225sf is what we use for plastic repairs.


I think I'm right in saying that's approved by Porsche for plastic panel repair in certain cases.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

peterboy said:


> I think I'm right in saying that's approved by Porsche for plastic panel repair in certain cases.


Yes your correct its approved by quite a few manufacturers, not the cheapest but never had any problems with it, providing its used how its meant to be.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned sinking (by way of soldiering iron) some mesh to bridge the crack or hot wire stapling?
Obviously if a DIYer doesn't have the equipment neither of these methods will be suitable


----------



## robbieD (May 12, 2014)

squiggs said:


> I'm surprised nobody has mentioned sinking (by way of soldiering iron) some mesh to bridge the crack or hot wire stapling?
> Obviously if a DIYer doesn't have the equipment neither of these methods will be suitable


Totally agree with this method. Fine stainless steel mesh and welding rods can be easily picked up on eBay. After some practice it's actually a fairly simple process and the repair should be very strong. :thumb:


----------

